# other animals



## justin j

i have 4 dogs named n2(poodel)sugar (sharpei) cinnamon(poodel) buffy(poodel) and ricky (poodel). also i have 2 geese and a piranha . :ugeek:


----------



## lilhoglet

geese?? i never thought of someone having that as a pet. pretty cool


----------



## justin j

yea they are awsome you can let them out of there cage and they will walk around the yard and will never leave as long as you feed them. they also do good with the dogs because when the dogs try to bit them the 2 geese gang up on them and they leave them alone. but the sharpie leaves them alone because shes nice.


----------



## Hedgie17

i have one dog who is a miniature schnauzer named Sophie


----------



## Vortex

i have,  
Daisy- hedgehog of course
Hazelnut, (Hazel for short) - Rat
Tigger - Crested Gecko
pebbles - family doggie (shih tzu)
spice - red eyed slider
Bob- afican dwarf frog
Lenny - paddled tail newt

and thats it for now  heehee  :mrgreen:


----------



## cat

I have William and Phoebe - Springer Spaniels
Lukah's Trouble - quarterhorse/thoroughbred
and Kovi - my hedgie hoggie


----------



## justin j

oh and of corse my hedgehog snowball


----------



## zoologist

i of course have Cloud:









But I also have a 5" red ear slider named Torti (pronounced Tore-tie) 
Torti when i got her:









Torti now:









and a hatchling eastern box turtle named Carolina.

















Vortex, please PM me! i'd love to see what your set up is like for your turtle.

edited 1/11/09:
I'd like to introduce my two new family members! my rats, Tabitha and Buck. Tabitha is a siamese dumbo whereas Buck is a capped dumbo. They will be living together this summer once Buck is neutered 

Tabitha









Buck


----------



## r_k_chic47

I have:
Pepper - hedgehog









Jake - golden retriever









Obama - kitten (my dad named him that because he's(the cat) pitch black  I'm not racist, don't worry.)


----------



## iamdbf

I only have my hedgie Jade, but a priana? OMG! BEAST! I WANT ONE NOW!!!


----------



## justin j

iamdbf said:


> I only have my hedgie Jade, but a priana? OMG! BEAST! I WANT ONE NOW!!!


piianas are cool but i think that oscers are cool because pirianas wont eat in front of you(at least mine wont) and oscars dont care if you are there or not.


----------



## heather




----------



## Gnarly

Heather, your animals are gorgeous! 
I am particularly fond of your feathered friends.


----------



## heather

Gnarly said:


> Heather, your animals are gorgeous!
> I am particularly fond of your feathered friends.


Thanks! The problem is that they all KNOW it...spoiled children they are


----------



## Vortex

justin j said:


> iamdbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have my hedgie Jade, but a priana? OMG! BEAST! I WANT ONE NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> piianas are cool but i think that oscers are cool because pirianas wont eat in front of you(at least mine wont) and oscars dont care if you are there or not.
Click to expand...

my friend has two piranha, and his eats in front of him.. but they are big pigs 
i'v always wanted one too but i have no room for another large fish tank :lol: 
what are really cool also are eels, i want one of thoughs :mrgreen: heehee


----------



## lilhoglet

Heather:
I love the color of Goober! All of your pets look lovely


----------



## r_k_chic47

Heather, is Gonzo an african grey? I've always thought they were particularly cute =D Has anyone seen Einstein the Parrot on youtube? you probably have, but if you haven't you should check it out


----------



## nikki

ok..here is my list...lol

In the House
2 dogs, Molly (English Setter) & Lisa (Golden Retriever)
4 cats, Cole, Muffin, Mittens(manx), Loki (La Perm)
9 Hedgehogs- Sadie, Pita, Nemo, Auby, Mirabelle, Sarah, Sweet Pea, Sophia, and Dibs
1 Blue Gold Macaw - Blue
1 Betta - George
Fish tank

Outside
5 mini Donkeys - 3 Jennys, 2 with foals and 1 still in foal
ducks, geese, emu, pea****s, pheasents.


----------



## Gnarly

I have two dogs, Brody (pit bull) and Bailey (wheaton). 
Three gerbils (Senor Taco, Xombie, and Katie)
and Five hedgies (Gnarly, Quincy, Bodacious, Zeek, and Sully)


----------



## heather

r_k_chic47 said:


> Heather, is Gonzo an african grey? I've always thought they were particularly cute =D Has anyone seen Einstein the Parrot on youtube? you probably have, but if you haven't you should check it out


yup she's a timneh grey. I believe that Einstein is a congo grey. Gonzo's only about a year old so she's kinda talking, but her whistling and clicking and ticking and every other sound you can think of skills are great. You shoulda heard her after the 4th of july- she can make a shrieking sound just like a bottlerocket :| got reeeaaalllly old REALLY FAST.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Haha, that must have been a fun week for you (or however long he did it for)  You can never get bored with a parrot around the house! :lol: I've always wanted a parrot but they're so expensive so i cant afford one.


----------



## heather

r_k_chic47 said:


> Haha, that must have been a fun week for you (or however long he did it for)  You can never get bored with a parrot around the house! :lol: I've always wanted a parrot but they're so expensive so i cant afford one.


you should look and see if there's a local rescue around you or any posted on craigslist in your area. I see at least a half dozen birds posted on craigslist each week, some of them larger parrots like Amazons and such. A parrot doesn't necessarily have to be too pricey as long as you don't want a baby brand new one from a store


----------



## r_k_chic47

Yeah, I've noticed there are a lot of birds posted on craigslist, too. I might check it out, but I'm not sure if I'd even be allowed to get another pet (since i just got my hedgie like a month ago or so), but its still fun to look. I have never seen hedgehogs posted for sale on craigslist, however.


----------



## HedgieNewbie

lets see. I have:

1 Dog(Angel) a lab chow, super cutie, she has a build like a small wolf or something.
1 Lovebird(Aoi Shinju...or lil goof), who loves to try and get my toes, or sit on my head when i play guitar.
2 Turtles(Mr.T and stinky), both found in out backyards as tiny babies, one is a yellow bellied slider then other a stinkpot turtle. 
1 Rabbit(Honey), Dutch
New: 1 Hedgehog (Columbas)


----------



## AllQuills

I've got Juni and lizards. 2 bearded dragons (Pancake & Puff) and 3 leopard geckos. (Freckles, Baby, and Behemouth) Oh, and a betta fish named Myrtle.


----------



## pammie

i have my egyptian hedgie (Pharoah) and Momo the african hedgie. a flying squirrel called demitri, 2 dogs (mitzi and bobby), jess the cat, 2 bearded dragons called sami and nino and some beardie eggs which we are hoping will hatch soon.


----------



## r_k_chic47

I've never heard of an egyptian hedgehog breeder (or at least havent seen one). Are egyptian hedgehogs more expensive? they look like chihuahuas with spikes :lol: very cute!


----------



## emma94

I have:

T.C & Gizmo the Cats
Hannah the puppy: Coonhound-spaniel cross
My brothers bearded dragon: Pyro
and ....
My new baby hedgie Maisy!!!


----------



## pammie

r_k_chic47 said:


> I've never heard of an egyptian hedgehog breeder (or at least havent seen one). Are egyptian hedgehogs more expensive? they look like chihuahuas with spikes :lol: very cute!


im in england and he was slightly cheaper than momo because the pet shop had had him for ages and as he isnt as cute (people keep calling him the ugly one :shock: ) no one wanted him. he is lots bigger and more agressive but lovely in his own way...he will do ANYTHING for mealies!


----------



## nomisinad

i find him so cute  is it possible to have them in the same cage or would they fight?


----------



## Vortex

awwww Pharoah is awesome! and so is Momo! how much dose pharoah weigh? helooks so much bigger that momo, also how are flying squirrel's as pets? i want one sooo bad! :lol: 
there so cute! :lol:


----------



## nomisinad

okay here are my honeys:


----------



## nomisinad

there are still some snakes, spiders, fishes, etc left


----------



## Miss_Recluse

I a wonderful Hedgie named Winston,
And my 3 boys "the Brat pack" lol
Goliath (black cat) is 2 years 
O'mally (white cats) is 7 months
Kitty aka Doyle Wolfgang Von Frankenstein- is 6 years


----------



## Miss_Recluse

And these were just too cute to pass up!

Thanks


----------



## nomisinad

ur white cat is sooooooooooooooooooooo so cute!


----------



## Miss_Recluse

nomisinad said:


> ur white cat is sooooooooooooooooooooo so cute!


Thanks- *hehe*


----------



## Chewy

I have:
Rocky- hedgie
Adrian- hedgie
Tiger- cat
Jessie- black lab
Roxy- ****zu
Sammy- not quite sure what breed of dog he is we rescued him from the humane society.


----------



## sagesmommy

i have Sage-my little hedgie girly.
Chihiro- My most favorite kitty in the world!
David-my very cuddly gerbil.
And Tilmo- R.I.P My albino mouse who died one week ago tonight. Dearly missed , she was very cute friendly and wonderful.


----------



## Benus95

I have a really awesome dog.
She is a mutt but really wonderful.
And I'm also looking for a hedgehog in the near future. 

I'll try to post her pic. in a bit.


----------



## justin j

today i just got a ball python. his name is kevin. isint that awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111


----------



## juggalicious

I have:
Spike and Gir, Bearded Dragons
Hades, Daschund puppy
and just today Shadow my baby hedgie


----------



## sagesmommy

[attachment=0:1mecuh59]chihiro.jpg[/attachment:1mecuh59]

My kitty Chihiro!


----------



## Luck

Aww cute kitty


----------



## musicanimal

Hello all. Nice pics of everybody's kids. I myself have:

7 cats- 4 boys Devon, Dexter, Patches, Oliver..3 girls Checkers, Fluff, Shadow.
7 ferrets- Jinx, Kung Fu Joe, Mr., Scooby, Puddles, Nanuk, and only girl Osa.
2 leo geckos- Daria and Lila
45 gallon tank with a huge clown knifefish in it
90 gallon tank with 1 yoyo loach, 1 blue loach, 7 clown loaches, 1 paradise fish, 1 gem cichlid (?)
1 husband.
*sighes*

and I'm researching because I want a hedgie.


----------



## laurennicole

mine izzy(black & white blackbear hamster) mine peaches(orange teddy bear hamster) mine fancy (white and yellow bird ****atiel) mine patches ( chinchilla mosaic) mine 2 fish(beta and kissing fish) sisters teddy(miniature poodle havanese mix appricot cream 6yrs)dads buddy(standard poodle cream 7yrs) sisters lily(miniature poodle japanese spitz mix white 1yrs)mom lucky(17yrs white maltese poodle mix)mine bessie(hedgehog algerian chocolate pinto blaze 3 yrs)moms lary(****atoo white 20yrs)sisters victoria(chinchilla mosaic)sisters bella(chinchilla gray) sisters alffy(chinchilla white ebony ) i have 6 family members so thats why we have so many animals lol


----------



## sagesmommy

i just dont know how you can handle 7 cats!! I only have the one and she keeps me busy almost all day! :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog

Horse.
Dog.

:roll:


----------



## Mikolaj

Oy vei. This could get long! Aside from my own pets, I also live with my roommate/best friend Shay-la so we universally take care of all our city pets and country pets.

Of course, Jubilee, the newest addition to our family, a year old albino male hedgehog (mine).









Sunrae Atom Zierra is a 9 year old 14.3hh chestnut Arabian mare (mine).









Skullduggery is a 1 year old tortiseshell Domestic Shorthair cat (mine).









Ruckus is a 1 year old blue calico Domestic Shorthair cat (mine).









Cleoratra is a 3 month old biege hooded rat (mine).









Fritz is a 3 month old black hooded rat (sort of mine AND Shay-las).









Kink is a ferret (Shay-las)









Samson is a 22 year old female Catalina Macaw (owned by Shay-la).









This would be Tika (border collie far left owned by Shay-la), Diva (german shepherd/rottweiler I'm petting owned by Shay-las mom), Tink (pit bull/lab owned by Shay-las boyfriend far right) and Mini Man (4 year old bay Miniature gelding owned by Shay-las mom).









Flika is a 10 year old 14hh chestnut Quarab mare (owned by Shay-las mom, but I mostly ride her, Shay-la is pictured jumping her here).









Dove is a 10 year old 15hh palomino Mustang/Appaloosa mare (owned by Shay-las mom, but me and Shay-la ride her, I am pictured jumping her here).









Justus is a 3 year old 14.1hh palomino Mustang/Appaloosa X Welsh Pony mare (owned by Shay-la, leased and ridden in this picture by Ashley/numothehedgehog)









Cinder is a 17 year old 15hh blue roan Thoroughbred/Appaloosa mare (owned by Shay-la).









Eve is a 1 year old 14.3hh bay sabino Clysdesdale/Thoroughbred filly (owned by Shay-la).









It's a collective effort. The horses and dogs all stay at a farm owned by Shay-las mom, so all the training, riding and chores is done between me and her, so every animal is like family. Her mom also has a Severe Macaw named Baby, as well as two fainintng goats at the farm named Twisted and Buddy, and her mom has three outdoor cats (Syn, Bailey, Kaylie) and two indoor cats (Rocket, Isis).


----------



## Mikolaj

LOL Already posted in the other one.

Horse
Two Cats
Two Rats
Hedgehog


----------



## numothehedgehog

Niki you have waaayy to many pets! :rollh yes you cant forget the skeeters anyone who lives in winnipeg has no choice we have to own mosquitos!


----------



## Mikolaj

There's never such thing as to many pets.  Well, as long as you can care for them properly!


----------



## Vortex

oh my gosh! all your animals are so cute Mikolaj!! and i just LOVE! your rats! :lol: they are adorable!!


----------



## numothehedgehog

Mikolaj said:


> There's never such thing as to many pets.  Well, as long as you can care for them properly!


ahha yes..


----------



## Hedge hogs rule

i have 5 dogs midget-(mini dachshund), roxy-(yorkie), roper-(golden retreiver), racer-(doberman) ,pepperoni-(doberman) ,my hedgie-quillson ,2 fish, and a cat- nikki


----------



## jabment

Still new but I have:
Toby- dog, great pyrenees
Burt- Yellow cat
Bebe- Grey cat
And hopefully it wont be too long until I get a hedgehog named Jabber


----------



## suivezmoi

Beowulf and Vale-Rats
*these other guys still live with my parents but I count them as mine*
Buddy-Doberman
Tiger,Byrd, Nub, Lilly-Cats


----------



## wombatgirl

Two miniature dachshunds (Jeremy and Oscar) and a passive agressive cat named Mina. That's it until I get my hedgehog.


----------



## Tan

Just looking over all the posts. The Long Ears are fantastic hedgies to own. I have 5 myself (Hemiechinus Auritis, also known as Egyptian Hedgies). They would eat an APH for breaky if given the chance. They are nothing like the APH or European for that matter, they are territorial and will protect their space, food aggressive, can jump just like frogs and chase down their live food like no hedgie you have seen. Their first defence is to either run away or stand an face the enemy, they will jump at you and these guys can tag you with a rather impressive set of teeth. They have more control over their skirts and they have shorted spines then the APH. Only one of my females once sexualy mature has been this classic long ear, the others are not far off but much nicer.

My Long Ears are
Imhotep, Isis, Cleopatra, Nefertiti, Nefertati.
APH (too many to mention as I rescue them too and have some rescue residents here aswell) but my fave who do talks with us as are Hercules, Persephone (pronounced Per-seff-o-ney) Juno.
African Pygmy mice Tomasita & Jerry 
Many many mantids, Orchid Flower, Spiney Flower, Violin, Thistle.
One female bluey skink 8yrs old, named Skinkey 
7 rescue rabbits named Gandalf, Sharpey, Popeye, Olive, Simba, Flower & Miss Hitler
Millipedes (loads of babies)
A.A & A.F GALS (Giant African Land Snails)
Giant Asian Land Snails
Black Beauty Stick Insects
Indian Red Velvet Mites
0.1 Lave Corn
0.1 Snow Corn
0.1 Milk snake
Rainbow stag beetles (and some other exotic beetles)


----------



## Du5tin Nea1

I have seventeen rats right now.


----------



## K9_girl1994

at our house we have 2 small dogs (Dude and Goofy), 3 kittens (Jinkies, Egghead & Stubbie), 2 ****atiels (Daffy and Thor), 2 gerbils (Valiant & Volutir), 1 goldfish (Elmo), 2 hedgehogs (Bruno and Fabio). Bruno is mine and Fabio is my little sisters. We have quite a lot of animals.


----------



## drpepperheather

I don't have a hedgehog just yet, but here is the rest of my pet family:

My Boston Terrier, *Murphy*:









My Russian Tortoises, *Timmy* the Turtle and his little *Sheila* (Sheila is the big one):









My Green Spotted Pufferfish, *PepperFish*:









And finally, my 3 year old, *Kory*:








Okay, so he's not really a pet. And no, I don't keep him in a cage! I'm slowly starting to assemble my hedgehog's cage (a C&C, but I'm using playpen panels instead of cubes because I was worried about the spacing and climbing potential) so I explained to my son that in a little while I will be bringing home a hedgehog. Since then, one of his favorite things to do has been hanging out in the cage and pretening to be a sharp, prickly hedgehog! (He walks around saying "prickle, prickle"!)


----------



## Vortex

Awwww!!! drpepperheather i absolutly L-O-V-E your pufferFish! iv allways wanted one! there so cute!!
your other pets and your son is also very adorable too :lol:


----------



## Chewy

drpepperheather said:


> I don't have a hedgehog just yet, but here is the rest of my pet family:
> 
> My Boston Terrier, *Murphy*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Russian Tortoises, *Timmy* the Turtle and his little *Sheila* (Sheila is the big one):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Green Spotted Pufferfish, *PepperFish*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my 3 year old, *Kory*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so he's not really a pet. And no, I don't keep him in a cage! I'm slowly starting to assemble my hedgehog's cage (a C&C, but I'm using playpen panels instead of cubes because I was worried about the spacing and climbing potential) so I explained to my son that in a little while I will be bringing home a hedgehog. Since then, one of his favorite things to do has been hanging out in the cage and pretening to be a sharp, prickly hedgehog! (He walks around saying "prickle, prickle"!)


*Just as a precausion, hedgehogs have been able to climb over those playpens with ease.


----------



## drpepperheather

Chewy said:


> *Just as a precausion, hedgehogs have been able to climb over those playpens with ease.


Thanks for the heads up! I've actually read about their amazing climbing potential from several different sources, so I'm planning on picking up a couple wire shelves from The Container Store to create a nice secure lid. 
(http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?CATID=77777&PRODID=65645) 
I'm also planning on making the coroplast edges on the high side (maybe 8-10") which I'm hoping will maybe help to deter climbing and keep some of the heat in the bottom better.


----------



## Nancy

That wire shelving works great for cage walls as well as lids. Actually, it is better than the cube grids as they can't climb it and it comes in a couple of bar spacings, the smallest size not even the smallest hedgehog could get out of.


----------



## hedgiesrule

I have a Doberman Pinscher and some Hermit Crabs.


----------



## ana

I've had sooooo many pets in my life (most when I was younger). It's kind of weird, having gone from an all out zoo as a kid to just 2 now. 

Right now my bf and I just have Eva, our new hedgie, and Atlas, our goofy great dane. 










(I really wish I had a better, recent photo, lol, but he never really stands still - especially when there's a camera around.)









^ from when he was a puppy. 

...oh, and we have a few fish (goldfish outside, some tetras inside).


----------



## LizardGirl

Aww! Atlas' paws are so CUTE! heeheehee I love great danes, they are so sweet.


----------



## ana

LizardGirl said:


> Aww! Atlas' paws are so CUTE! heeheehee I love great danes, they are so sweet.


Oh, I know, lol! Dane puppies are too cute for their own good! 

He is a real sweetheart. 

I'm really kinda hoping we can get another dog sometime in the future too - maybe not quiiiite as big as Atlas, but still a decent sized playmate, lol. I'd really like to get a Rhodesian since I had one as a kid. My family lived in the country (out in the middle of nowhere) and so growing up I had a couple of dogs that were really just like best friends to me. Raleigh (our ridgeback) was one of them.


----------



## happy.pancakes

I have a zoo...

Tucker the Hedgehog
Chance the Black lab
Spencer aka Spency the orange tabby cat
Lala the grey tabby cat
Sunshine the box turtle
Grandma the box turtle
Grandpa the box turtle
Rasin the box turtle
Freckles the box turtle
Squirt the HATCHLING box turtle
Gary the HATCHLINIG box turtle
Tina the Hatchling box turtle
Macie the Hatchling box turtle
Goldie the Goldfish

oh!
oh, and two monkies
Emily and Maddie
oops
I don't guess sisters count as monkies
...or pets.
So those don't count :roll:


----------



## Immortalia

I used to have much MUCH more, but it's also been many years now.

3 dogs
Max(chihuahua), Miki(pom), Melo(am Eski X husky)

1 cat
Tobie(DLH tabby, got him from barn cats having kittens)

1 bird
Meeko(budgie)

1 hedgie
Shinjy

1 tb mare
Emily(barn name)/Mischief Miss(show name)/Bakewell Lass(registered JC)

I think, the most I had at one point was.... 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 birds, 2 horses, various fish, 2 chichillas


----------



## TwinJuneBugs

I will admit I got a little concerned after doing a lot of reserch on hedgehogs and basically telling our son alright, lets go for it. I never once thought to see if it was alright to own cats and have a hedgehog.  I am so glad I found this thread! Whew! 

We have
1 puppy Mocha Joe (border collie/german shepherd)
2 cats Mika (the elder) and Sara (the baby)
2 long hair hamsters Buddy and Jockey (my dughters pets)
1 dwarf hamster Furry


----------



## M_Canadian

I have two Border Collies 

Rhylee 4 yr old and Toby 3 yr old

And Two Hedgies

Pretty Girl and Grumpy Bear ( still have no names yet )


----------



## Woof

1 dog-Hopper
1 cat-Boatta (sister named her when she was 2)
1 rabbit-Calypso
1 hamster-Echo
5 fish-Fred, George, Google, Ghost, Kaly
AND
1 HEDGEHOG!!!-Tanga


----------



## Mongo911

Blue- Yellow Lab
Betty- Black Lab
Slugger- Fox -red Lab
Nipper(she bites  )- Tabby cat
Mongo- Algerian Brown
Sirius-Algerian Dark gray pinto
Ellie-Algerian gray pinto


----------



## debyc08

in my house we have a total of 10 pets, but 5 are ALL mine...

2 dogsonly have a pic of one of the dogs, other is a mini pin)









2 cats:

















1 bearded dragon: (when he was a baby)









and mine are....

4 sugar gliders:

















1 hedgehog:


----------

